# Meyer plow wiring schematic.



## penberth (Feb 16, 2003)

Does anyone have a plow wiring schematic for Meyers e-47?
I went to hook up my plow today, and got it wired up according to a diagram I got out of a Mill's supply catalog. But nothing happened. The touchpad powered up, but when I pushed on any of the buttons, I heard a few clicks like the system was trying to do something, but nothing happened.

Thanks.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Chuck has one on his site,here's the link

Meyers E-47 wiring diagram


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

The click is likely the solenoid sending power to the motor. If this is all you heard then you likely have a main power problem. Check all the positive feeds as well as the ground. The smaller wires only direct the flow of fluid. You need to have main power to run the motor and turn the pump.


----------



## penberth (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wyldman _
> *Chuck has one on his site,here's the link
> 
> Meyers E-47 wiring diagram *


Thanks. I had found that on the net, but was wondering what color wires were the ones that went to the solenoid, and the "key on power." Any ideas?


----------



## penberth (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CT18fireman _
> *The click is likely the solenoid sending power to the motor. If this is all you heard then you likely have a main power problem. Check all the positive feeds as well as the ground. The smaller wires only direct the flow of fluid. You need to have main power to run the motor and turn the pump. *


Thanks. I will check these as I saw the power lead looked like it might have some corrosion.

I bought the plow from a guy that had it listed in the paper. He had it on a Cherokee, but the truck was a lease and turned in. I bought it without seeing it work. Everything looks to be in good shape, and the price was right too, so I couldn't complain.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

On my E-47, the wire to the solenoid is white. I am pretty sure the one under the dash to key on power is red with an inline fuse.

How many small studs are on the starter solenoid you are using? Meyer only needs one, while Western uses a 2 pole with a jumper wire....

~Chuck


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

It sounds like you have the solenoid wired correctly,if your hearing the click.The solenoid my not be making contact internally (bad),the motor may be bad,or you have a battery wiring problem.Is the motor\pump well grounded ?


----------



## penberth (Feb 16, 2003)

I am going to get new power cables and check everything over to make sure it is grounded. The power cable to the pump looked like it may have had some corrosion. I will replace it and let you guys know what I come up with.

The motor on the pump looks new(er) since it is black and not yellow. The guy gave me two solenoids. (They are single tiny post type). One was used, the other was new. I tried with both...got the same results.

So I have the white wire from the harness going to the trigger on the solenoid. (small post).

The orange wire from the harness goes to neg on batt?

Does this sound right?

Thanks again for everyone's help.


----------



## mrshep68 (Dec 6, 2000)

check your power to and from the solanoid with test light if nescessary.

if my memory serves me correct that orange wire gets grounded to the solanoid it self. Not sure why it would make any difference


also make sure u have a good ground for the pump connection and it grounds directly to the battery.

to prove out your pump u can always use a set of jumper cables from battery to pump positive to motor and negative to ground on pump base.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

> _Originally posted by mrshep68 _
> *
> 
> to prove out your pump u can always use a set of jumper cables from battery to pump positive to motor and negative to ground on pump base. *


Make sure the plow is NOT  on the truck if you try the jumper cable route to test the motor. The plow will angle left if you just energize the motor. You will need your legs to plow this winter 

~Chuck


----------



## penberth (Feb 16, 2003)

*Got it working....*

Well, after checking the power at the pump, I noticed there wasn't any getting there. I ran to the parts store to buy new power leads. I hooked those up, and still nothing.

So I was messing around with the wiring, etc. I didn't actually install the wiring in the truck, just sort of hooked it up to see if it worked. I was trying different buttons on the control pad when the plow all of a sudden worked. That's when I realized that the bottom of the solenoid was touching two bolts on the radiator support. 

So, I now know that the solenoid gets grounded to the frame. (in my defense, I was just using a wiring diagram that was in the Mills supply catalog, and I am new to plows.  )

Anyways, I want to say thanks to everyone that replied to this thread. It's great to know that there is a bunch of people that are willing to help.


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

i dont have much to say on this however i would check your ground then make sure the selenoid is good


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

Dont forget to check your inline fuse as well.I hated my E-47 I got rid of it and upgraded to E-60.I experienced so many problems with that pump and it drove me nuts.

I was checking out those Blizzard plows today and they look very impressive.If I would of known about them last year I would"ve purchased one of them instead of the Meyers if there history was good.

I like the option of the plow expanding out like that, very impressive.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Keep it clean so you can get the green!


----------

